# rainbow shark died suddenly



## pyrrolin

Just found my rainbow shark dead and there is absolutely no cause that I can see. My last one died the same way, was fully mature for many months then died. Going to look up the life span of them, but from what I have seen, its not that long.

I will do full testing of parameters but they should be perfect in that tank.


----------



## pyrrolin

Just tested, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, and even nitrates are 0.

At least the 0 nitrates explains why my plants aren't doing their best right now. Its a fairly heavily planted tank.


----------



## Kimchi24

My experience witha. Rainbow shark is... They are there and one day they die. Mine died the same way. No real reason. I guess it must be something we can't see


----------



## pyrrolin

at least im not the only one.


----------



## zenins

pyrrolin said:


> Just found my rainbow shark dead and there is absolutely no cause that I can see. My last one died the same way, was fully mature for many months then died. Going to look up the life span of them, but from what I have seen, its not that long.
> 
> I will do full testing of parameters but they should be perfect in that tank.


How old was it ?

Are there any other similar fish in the tank, like Red Tail Black Sharks or Black Sharks ?
They might harass each other to death.

Mine is 5 years old and 10cm ( 4 inches ) and is the only "shark" in the tank


----------



## pyrrolin

It wasn't that old, it has been fully mature for quite a few months so I'd say under 2 years for sure.

Nothing in the tank to really bother it, mostly catfish and such, only non bottom fish are a bala shark and two tiger barbs.


----------



## zenins

pyrrolin said:


> It wasn't that old, it has been fully mature for quite a few months so I'd say under 2 years for sure.
> 
> Nothing in the tank to really bother it, mostly catfish and such, only non bottom fish are a bala shark and two tiger barbs.


Is the Bala Shark larger than your Rainbow was ?
There is only one Bala Shark ?

Bala Sharks may annoy or harass other sharks if they are the only Bala Shark.
Bala Sharks do best in a group of at least 3 and 5 is better, 
then they completely ignore other fish in the aquarium


----------



## pyrrolin

It is the last Bala remaining of a group of 3 and it was only slightly bigger than the rainbow and wasn't a problem that I ever saw.


----------



## zenins

If other fish in the tank are okay, then I have run out of possible causes.
If there was a bacteria or virus causing a problem, then other fish would probably be affected as well 
If you have your heart set on another Rainbow shark, get it small and grow it up, should live at least 5 years,
otherwise get two more bala sharks to go with the one you have now 

Good Luck


----------



## pyrrolin

I might be done with rainbow sharks, that was the 2nd one in the last couple years. I do need to get at least two more bala sharks when funds allow


----------



## zenins

pyrrolin said:


> I do need to get at least two more bala sharks when funds allow


They make an awesome display when there are 3, even better when there are 5 

Sometimes people bring them back to the store when they get too large for their aquarium, watch for them, good deal if you have a large aquarium


----------

